# Tips for Early Season Rocky Fork Saugeyes



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Was going to head down Wed morning after work and try my luck out of the boat. My question, how do some of you guys target the eyes this time of year in the main lake? Ive caught them trolling in the late spring early summer down there, but have never tried for them this early at this lake. I was looking at the lake map and thinking of hitting the SW side of the lake where the main creek channel comes in and it looks to be shallower flats on that side as well. I dont know if there is any sort of underwater structure or not on that end. Was just thinking a vertical jig presentation ( blades, pimples, spoons) for this trip. If all else fails, I will try my luck at some slabs. Anyhow, just looking for a few early season tips for this particular lake. Good luck and be safe out there

Linebacker43


----------



## Steverino74 (Aug 16, 2015)

Watching. Hope to get out there in my boat soon if the weather holds.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fish the docks, and keep your presentation on the bottom


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

9Left said:


> fish the docks, and keep your presentation on the bottom


 Fishing the docks has worked for me but using a jigging spoon or vibe, and hardly never on bottom. I have most luck in the deep water but on the drop of the lure .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

good tip glasseyes...Iusually fish RF docks for panfish and I always manage to pick up a couple saugeye when throwing a jig and keeping it on the bottom .


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

I fish the east shore marina frequently and have only caught saugeyes on 2 different days. I use vibes, jigging raps and spoons the majority of the time. Everyone I talk to says they seldom catch eyes there. I guess I am fishing the wrong docks.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heading back down there early tomorrow. Leaving the boat at home and going to fish the docks. Turned my Helix 5 into a portable ice unit for next year, gonna see how it works out. See if I can't find something to hit the grease tomorrow


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

ratherbecasting said:


> I fish the east shore marina frequently and have only caught saugeyes on 2 different days. I use vibes, jigging raps and spoons the majority of the time. Everyone I talk to says they seldom catch eyes there. I guess I am fishing the wrong docks.


I've caught enough there accidentally to fish for them on purpose......1/4 oz jig head, 2-1/2 or 3" grub, crappie colors or orange/yellow/red...work the bottom...I have always had most success throwing out towards deepest water, then working slow back to the ends of the docks, not right under....Good luck.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

I only vertical jig and use my ice gear. Catch a lot of crappies that way.


----------

